# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Cleaning old corry gal

## Border boy

Hi people,
I've been busy setting up the new shed, building an office & toilet - stud partion walls & ceiling, plastering as well as organising plumbing & power. Flicked the switch this Thursday, great feeling after a lot of hard work. :2thumbsup: 
I am recycling some vintage 1961 gal corry as a feature wall in the office. The tin is in good nick, no rust, however as it has been sitting around for a while some sections have developed a powdery white "film" on the surface. I've tried scrubbing, wire brushing, wiping with metho & other assorted cleaners, but this is proving difficult to remove. I am guessing that this white deposit is some kind of oxidation & as such I'm sure that the tin experts out there would know an easier way of restoring my "feature" wall. I'm not trying to get it looking new, but the white stuff doesn't look good.
Thanks,
Border Boy.

----------


## mic-d

Try a dilute solution of pool acid (say 1:12) in water (add the acid slowly to the water and use glasses) or a concentrated solution of caustic soda (highly corrosive -avoid contact), either should dissolve the zinc hydroxide.  Rinse thoroughly with water.  Look here for how to treat affected areas - ie the alum paint trick - do not use the chromates! http://www.corp.indgalv.com.au/techn...df/zfile11.pdf
Cheers
Michael

----------


## Border boy

Thanks Michael,
white rust? Never heard of it but your link explains it perfectly.
Cheers!!

----------


## China

Scrub down with vinigar and a non metalic brush, then rinse it of and dry completly

----------

